# Band-in-the-junkyard,old-farm equipment,trash-mass COVERARTS



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Aye, Jimmehs.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Thissun' be very rare.
The Deacon needs a copy:


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Get it on!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Cummon then.

Get your hip-waders on.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Bubblegum version of ubiquitous "Hey Joe"


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Alternate North American coverart for the first lp:


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Cummon Jimmehs!

Deacon is making youse all look impotent.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Cummon Jimmehs!

Deacon is making youse all look impotent.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Cummon Jimmehs!

Deacon is making youse all look impotent.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Ton Ton Macoute inner cover


----------

